# Diamond Naturals



## Zeus101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of switching Zeus/Zoey from Iams to Diamond Naturals today. From what I've read, it seems like a good dog food and much better than Iams. Anyone here feed there dogs this dog food?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

I use diamond naturals chicken and rice and my dogs love it. Perfect amount of protein and grain free. Price is also better then any other grain free foods.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I use orijen,But anything is better then Iams


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

VanBuren shepherds said:


> I use diamond naturals chicken and rice and my dogs love it. Perfect amount of protein and grain free. Price is also better then any other grain free foods.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is a good food at a good price, but it is not grain free. Rice is a grain and so is barley.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they advertise they're food is wheat free but they're food
contains ground wheat.


list


VanBuren shepherds said:


> I use diamond naturals chicken and rice and my dogs love it. Perfect amount of protein and grain free. Price is also better then any other grain free foods.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> they advertise they're food is wheat free but they're food
> contains ground wheat.
> 
> 
> list


I don't see any wheat in the ingredients. What makes you think it has ground wheat?



> Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, dried plain beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't realize there is Diamond Naturals and Diamond. Diamond Natural
doesn't contain wheat.



Zookeep said:


> I don't see any wheat in the ingredients. What makes you think it has ground wheat?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> It is a good food at a good price, but it is not grain free. Rice is a grain and so is barley.


True! Thank you for pointing that out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay so I shopped around today and decided to get Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula for puppies. Tractor Supply has the 30 lb bags for $51 which beats both Petsmart and Petco. I also picked up some Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison treats which the two dogs go crazy for. Now I'm assured my dogs are getting the proper nutrition there body's require without all that crap in it. I'm sure on the bag of Iams there's an ingredient listed "meat" lol! God knows what that is!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Iams is as bad as it gets and the price is a joke. Blue, would be your best bet out of those 3.. I feed Orijen and once in a great while Horizon Legacy, so I have no experience with any of these 3. I just don't like the ingredient list of any of them. I would recommend adding fresh meat with every meal...

Diamond Naturals Dog Food | Review and Rating

Iams Naturals Dog Food | Review and Rating

Blue Buffalo Life Protection Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

I give Tony little raw balls of ground beef for treats. He goes nuts for them and if you check out the prices the real meat is cheaper.


----------



## Zeus101 (Dec 6, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Iams is as bad as it gets and the price is a joke. Blue, would be your best bet out of those 3.. I feed Orijen and once in a great while Horizon Legacy, so I have no experience with any of these 3. I just don't like the ingredient list of any of them. I would recommend adding fresh meat with every meal...
> 
> Diamond Naturals Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> ...


Would you recommend raw venison? I've been feeding it to Zeus since he was about 3 months and every once in a while he gets a can of salmon. 

One thing I've read about in the reviews for Blue Buffalo is a lot of dogs tend to get loose stools and poop more frequently. I plan on feeding Zeus, starting tomorrow, 2 cups 2 times a day. One in the morning around 8 and then 5 in the afternoon. For Zoey, 3 cups a day. One cup at 8, 1, and 5.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We are feeding Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete, and the dogs are doing really good on it.
We have not had any problems with the food, and recommend it to those who need to keep weight on their dogs that are "active"....FWIW.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We've fed DN Extreme Athlete, too, and dogs did fine on it. Right now, Kirkland's a better deal for us.
It's equivalent to Diamond NATURALS (not plain Diamond).


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

We feed Premium Edge or 4Health, which are both made by Diamond and are very similar to Diamond Naturals. The vet said Lila looked great and asked us what we fed her.


----------



## Zeus101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sure enough my puppy had maybe a 1/2 cup of Blue and already she's having some soft stools and frequent too. It's probably because I didn't mix the food but I was just curious to see if she likes it. Zeus had a 1/2 cup as well and has some wicked gas. Tomorrow morning I'm going to mix the food 3 parts Iams and 1 part Blue to see what's up.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I just happen to get some burger today for a buck off. A pound and a half was 2.98. I made 4 baggies worth, froze 3, and he has enough for treats today and tomorrow, out of one baggie. Tony eats it raw, his eyes get as big as softballs, watching me getting it ready.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I feed Diamond Naturals. My dogs do very well on it. It has decent ingredients, and it is much more reasonable in price than foods that have crappier ingredients like Nutro and Pro-plan. 

I have checked out the prices, and real meat is certainly not cheaper than dog food. May be cheaper than that Orijen your feeding 3toes, but it isn't cheaper than what I am feeding.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, the best food is the one your dog will eat and tolerate without any side effects.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

selzer said:


> I feed Diamond Naturals. My dogs do very well on it. It has decent ingredients, and it is much more reasonable in price than foods that have crappier ingredients like Nutro and Pro-plan.
> 
> I have checked out the prices, and real meat is certainly not cheaper than dog food. May be cheaper than that Orijen your feeding 3toes, but it isn't *cheaper than what I am feeding*.



You said it, CHEAPER, or decent.... Price isn't a factor in the kibble I feed, if I thought Diamond Naturals was the best kibble out there, then that would be what I would feed. Annnnd, if you did some research, you would find that you can get burger for a lot less than ANY dog *treats* out there and it is WAY better for them.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

huntergreen said:


> imho, the best food is the one your dog will eat and tolerate without any side effects.


I disagree, the best dog food for your dog is the one with the least fillers and crap in it and the most meat and the best ingredients that your dog tolerates. But in a lot of case's $$$$$$ is a HUGE issue. Some dogs do good on Beneful, mine got a tumor from that crap and I had to put him down because of it. Dog food kibble does make a difference in your dogs life.

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

The Dog Food Project - Grading kibble - easily?

It's funny because I disagree with her take on beef.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You know, dogs evolved to be scavengers which means their bodies work well to derive nutrition out of whatever comes their way.
That said, I prefer avoiding corn, wheat, soy and by-products. Kirkland Signature, and Diamond Naturals don't use any of that.

We recommend avoiding those (to out adopters) and if they do that, I'm happy.
You can go overboard with "highest quality food" recommendations but if people are struggling to feed themselves a good diet, and put fuel in the tank I'm not going to knock them for feeding DN or 4health or whatever.

And there reason I say that is not a lot of cost difference between some of those and some Purina products.



3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I just happen to get some burger today for a buck off. A pound and a half was 2.98. I made 4 baggies worth, froze 3, and he has enough for treats today and tomorrow, out of one baggie. Tony eats it raw, his eyes get as big as softballs, watching me getting it ready.


I'm sorry, but when I wait to buy ground hamburger for _ourselves_ to eat because it's too expensive to buy except on sale, I'm not going to feed it to my dogs.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I disagree, the best dog food for your dog is the one with the least fillers and crap in it and the most meat and the best ingredients that your dog tolerates. But in a lot of case's $$$$$$ is a HUGE issue. Some dogs do good on Beneful, mine got a tumor from that crap and I had to put him down because of it. Dog food kibble does make a difference in your dogs life.
> 
> The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid
> 
> ...


funny. i would have thought that people who come to this and other dog forums would already have ruled out the "junk" supermarket foods and were trying to decide which "upper" tier food to use. guess i will have to rethink this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, beef is too expensive for me to buy for me, LOL. I ONLY buy it on sale, and really rarely at that. And I like beef. But I have seen a LOT of people feeding Diamond Naturals, and really haven't noticed anyone having problems with it. Hmmm, the same cannot be said of Orijen. 

I think that you can do all the research and find the absolute best kibble out there, and your dog just might not tolerate or like it. Then what? Right now I am happy with Diamond Naturals so I will stick with it until something changes. then I will do something different. For now, we are doing great on it, that is ALL of my girls. You just don't mess with that.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I got some more samples of this stuff and my dogs like it. I'm set on switching to this being that it's decent and more affordable.. does anyone know if there's anything else out there that's similar to this?


----------



## Fn509 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zookeep said:


> It is a good food at a good price, but it is not grain free. Rice is a grain and so is barley.


My German Shepherd's Gunner and Mya both love the grain free salmon recipe from Diamond Naturals! They love it and never have had any issues with it! Diamond Naturals has been the only food I trust with my Shepherd's


----------



## Fn509 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zeus101 said:


> I'm thinking of switching Zeus/Zoey from Iams to Diamond Naturals today. From what I've read, it seems like a good dog food and much better than Iams. Anyone here feed there dogs this dog food?


You won't be disappointed! Never had a single issue with any of my German Shepherd's! You're getting a really high quality dog food at a great price! Top shelf!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I went from DN to Earthborn Holistic for a few years. Then EH changed their formulas. So I rushed around like a nut trying to find something that had the proper calcium to phosphorous ratios and protein to fat ratios, for puppies and adults. I am back to DN. So far, so good.


----------

